# Memphis Area -- Marriage Conference w/ Paul David Tripp



## Tripel (Mar 30, 2010)

For those in the Memphis area, my church is hosting a marriage conference with guest speaker Paul David Tripp. Dr. Tripp is the author of several Christian living books and is a pastor at Tenth Pres in Philadelphia.


*What Did You Expect? *
Redeeming the Realities of Marriage

April 23-24
Riveroaks Reformed Presbyterian Church
Germantown, TN


Contact me if you want more details. I'll bump this thread as the date gets closer.


----------



## Lincolnshire Paul (Apr 4, 2010)

I went to his conference once - it's amazing, and i'm not married. His basic gist is "Your marriage sucks because you are self-centered" 
It honestly shook up more than I ever thought it would . How we are to be selfless reflecting Christ even if our partner is selfish.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 19, 2010)

--bump--


----------

